# Steam: Japanischer Spieler erreicht als Erster Level 1000



## Icetii (28. Juni 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Steam: Japanischer Spieler erreicht als Erster Level 1000* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Steam: Japanischer Spieler erreicht als Erster Level 1000


----------



## Shalica (28. Juni 2016)

Möchte nicht wissen wieviel Kohle in dem Account steckt ...


----------



## Northdude (28. Juni 2016)

Shalica schrieb:


> Möchte nicht wissen wieviel Kohle in dem Account steckt ...



Laut steamdb.info sind es mit Sales ca. 11683€...


----------



## Batze (28. Juni 2016)

Northdude schrieb:


> Laut steamdb.info sind es mit Sales ca. 11683€...



Wenn man das auf z.B. 10 Jahre rechnet macht das pro Monat knapp unter 100€, also nichts was krass Außergewöhnlich ist.


----------



## WeeFilly (28. Juni 2016)

Glückwunsch...?


----------



## Bonkic (28. Juni 2016)

Northdude schrieb:


> Laut steamdb.info sind es mit Sales ca. 11683€...



jo, aktuell zum steam sale: regulär dürfte der wert deutlich höher liegen.
wobei nicht gesagt ist, dass er das dann auch bezahlt hat.


----------



## D-Wave (28. Juni 2016)

Jaja kenne doch diesen Typen. Laut der Liste wenn sie mal lädt, hat er jedes Game ca. 1,5 Stunden gezockt. Ob diese alle installiert sind ist fraglich. In meinen Augen hat dieser Typ echt kein Rl.


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Juni 2016)

Wenn das alles erspielt wäre, dann würde ich sagen: Hut ab. Allerdings kann man ja die Sammelkarten im Markt kaufen und wer da viel Kohle reinsteckt, der levelt sich schnell hoch.


----------



## TheSinner (28. Juni 2016)

D-Wave schrieb:


> Jaja kenne doch diesen Typen.



Ganz offenbar nicht. Aber das weisst du ja selbst


----------



## Orzhov (28. Juni 2016)

Streaming-Plattform?


----------



## Neawoulf (28. Juni 2016)

Für manche ist Steam wohl nicht nur eine Spieleplattform, sondern wird selbst zum Spiel. Ein ziemlich teures, wie's scheint.


----------



## Scholdarr (28. Juni 2016)

Wayne?


----------



## Wutruus (28. Juni 2016)

Der höchste Steam-Level in meinem Freundeskreis beträgt Level 21 und unterm Strich is es komplett nutzlos, weil alle Boni ebenfalls nur mit Steam zu tun haben und wenn er mal Rabattscheine bekommt (oder ich), sind die auch immer nur für irgendwelche kleinen und ohnehin billigen Spiele, die er eh nicht will (oder ich^^). Und diese Smilies für den Chat, Hintergrundbilder für's Profil und das alles... Wer braucht denn das wirklich?


----------



## xNomAnorx (29. Juni 2016)

Northdude schrieb:


> Laut steamdb.info sind es mit Sales ca. 11683€...



Das ist allerdings nur der Wert der Spiele.
Wenn man sich mal versucht grob zusammenzurechnen wie viel Geld der für Sammelkarten ausgegeben haben muss kommt man auf astronomische Summen. 
Man muss doch zB nur auf das aktuelle Summer Sale-Abzeichen schauen: das hat er auf Level 6727. Für jedes Level brauch er 10 Karten. Die Zeit, die er in Handel, Kauf etc investieren muss um so viele Abzeichen zu kreieren ist absolut astronomisch. Ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt gar nicht vorstellen wie man so was allein schafft. Das geht eigentlich fast nur noch durch ein Programm, dass das für ihn macht...


----------



## Worrel (29. Juni 2016)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Man muss doch zB nur auf das aktuelle Summer Sale-Abzeichen schauen: das hat er auf Level 6727.


WTF? Ich hab das gestern gerade das erste Level bekommen.  Aber wenn ich bedenke, daß ich alleine dafür >400€ ausgeben müsste ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_/Edit: 
D'uh, natürlich x10, also >4000€_


----------



## MichaelG (29. Juni 2016)

Ich bin gestern auf Summersale-Lvl. 2 gekommen. Allerdings habe ich in diesem Summersale gerade mal unter dem Strich für Spiele rund 20 EUR gelassen und dafür 2 Karten bekommen. Der Rest der Karten kam durch das Listen durchsehen, Tausch und dem Vk-Wert anderer Karten aus dem Inventar. Was ich bei dem Wappen bis zum Ende des Sales schaffe (ohne hier Geld dafür auszugeben) ist gut. Was nicht ebenso. Ist nur eine Nebenbeschäftigung. 

Aber Level 6727 beim Summersale-Logo innerhalb von einer Woche ???? WTF ???? 9 Karten x 0,07 Cent pro Karte wären für 1 Stufe roundabout 0,63 EUR (unter der Maßgabe daß man immer die günstigen Angebote erwischt, was bei der Vielzahl an benötigten Karten eigentlich fast unmöglich zu sein scheint). Das ganze mal 6727 Stufen wären bei mir aber 4.238,01 EUR (so viel ist manchen seine Spielesammlung nicht mal wert) ?? 

Oder gehst Du davon aus, daß er pro Tag 3 Karten durch das durchsehen der Liste dazu bekommt ? Dann käme er im Idealstfalle (keine doppelten Karten was ich noch nie hatte) nach 3 Tagen auf 1 Level mehr. Beim Verkauf der doppelten Karten bekommt er auch rund 2 Cent weniger. Oder er hebt die doppelten für die weiteren Stufen auf. Trotzdem wäre er durch diese Listen (wie gesagt im Idealstfalle) bis gestern gerade mal 2 Stufen höher gekommen (3 Karten pro Tag) und hätte heute weitere 3 Karten für Stufe 3 über, was bedeuten würde das er in Relation zu der von mir genannten Summe gigantische 1,47 EUR gespart hätte.  

Oder daß es Boosterpacks gibt (hab ich bei Summersale-Karten aber noch nie erlebt) ? Oder der Verkauf der bei Erstellung des Wappens entstehenden Emoticons und Wallpaper ? Aber dafür gibt es ja eine Vk-Sperre für X Tage ? Oder wie kommst Du auf die rund 400 EUR ? Bei Spielekauf bekommt man ja pro Spielekäufen im Wert von rund 10 USD gerade mal 1 Karte. Damit auf Lvl. 6727 zu kommen hieße mal eben läppische 605.430 EUR zu investieren (ohne doppelte Karten).  

Bei Deiner Rechnerei mit EUR 400 hätte er pro Stufe gerade mal knapp 6 Cent gelassen. Dafür bekommst Du nicht mal eine Karte oder mit Glück vielleicht. 

Und wenn Du Lvl. 1 des Wappen meinst: Das bekommst Du während des Summersales sicher schon allein dann, wenn Du regelmäßig 3 x am Tag die Listen durchschaust (abends). Selbst wenn Du für alle Karten von Lvl. 1 Geld in die Hand nimmst würde Lvl. 1 des Wappens keine 2 EUR kosten.

Wenn Du das Steam-Level meinst (wo er Lvl. 1000 ist): Für Steamlevel 1 langt es locker die "Aufgaben" zu erledigen die auf einer Seite stehen (Schreibe ein erstes Review, bewerte Dein erstes Spiel u.s.w.). Dafür kommen locker genügend XP für Steam-Lvl. 1 zustande.

Verstehe daher nicht wie Du das mit den 400 EUR gemeint hast.


----------



## Bodicore (29. Juni 2016)

PC Spieler und Facebooknutzer sind die Menschen mit den interessantesten Lebenszielen... Einmal irgendwo der erste sein das wärs.

Ich habs ! Ich fange an WC Rollen abzuwickeln. Der Weg zum Mond beträgt ca. 384.400Km ich frage mich wie lang ich brauche bis der Haufen gross genug ist.
Die NASA könnte sich an den Unkosten beteiligen, die wollen ja eh dauernd da rauf... 
Wenn ich fertig bin können sie ja dann bequem hochlaufen...


----------



## Bonkic (29. Juni 2016)

Bodicore schrieb:


> Ich habs ! Ich fange an WC Rollen abzuwickeln. Der Weg zum Mond beträgt ca. 384.400Km ich frage mich wie lang ich brauche bis der Haufen gross genug ist.



das ist ziemlich simpel: du brauchst 13.927.536 standard-rollen.
jetzt kommts nur drauf an, wie oft du auf den pott musst und wie viel du jeweils abrollst.


----------



## MichaelG (29. Juni 2016)

Bei Abrollen der vollen Länge. ja willst Du aber eine begehbare Form bis zum Mond bräuchtest Du deutlich mehr. Wegen stabilität und so Haufenweise gestapelt damit die Belastbarkeit gegeben ist.


----------



## Worrel (29. Juni 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Verstehe daher nicht wie Du das mit den 400 EUR gemeint hast.


Doof gewest und vergessen, daß man pro Stufe 10 Karten braucht. 
>4000€ natürlich.


----------



## MichaelG (29. Juni 2016)

Klingt schon anders.   Für das Geld würde ich mir lieber Spiele holen.


----------



## Emke (29. Juni 2016)

Es gibt Level 1000? Ich habe viele Games in meiner Bibliothek und zocke auch recht viel, aber bin seit Beginn von diesem System vielleicht um 2-3 Stufen gestiegen und stagniere jetzt auf 21


----------



## MichaelG (29. Juni 2016)

Weiß nicht ob Lvl. 1000 schon das Ende ist oder ob es noch weitergeht. Aber der Typ mit den Lvl. 1000 ist wohl eh der spezielle Japaner mit den größten Account überhaupt. Frag mich wie der in seinem Leben Arbeiten, Geld verdienen, Geld ausgeben und Spielen so vereinen kann. Oder ist er von Beruf Reich ? Keine Ahnung.


----------



## MichaelG (29. Juni 2016)

Gerade geklärt. Er ist schon wieder Lvl. 1020 und Summersale-Level 8741  WTF. Allein die Zeit die Karten zu kaufen, einzusammeln. Abzeichen zu machen sind ja ein Fulltimejob.
Und bei den früheren Holiday- und Summersales war er auch immer groß dabei (Lvl. 3333, 6666 u.s.w.). WTF ????


----------



## smutjesmooth (29. Juni 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Gerade geklärt. Er ist schon wieder Lvl. 1020 und Summersale-Level 8741  WTF. Allein die Zeit die Karten zu kaufen, einzusammeln. Abzeichen zu machen sind ja ein Fulltimejob.
> Und bei den früheren Holiday- und Summersales war er auch immer groß dabei (Nr. 3333, 6666 u.s.w.). WTF ????


Nun ja um die Karten zu sammeln gibt es zb das Programm IdleMaster. Damit geht das im Hintergrund automatisch.Schon heftig das steam level von dem Kerl. Allerdings hat das Level bei Steam überhaupt keinen sinnvollen Nutzen außer der E Penis Funktion um im Web damit zu posen .


----------



## MichaelG (29. Juni 2016)

Auch die Abzeichenerstellung automatisch ?? Aber mal davon ab muß der Kerl echt ein fettes Budget haben um diese Späße durchzuziehen....


----------



## smutjesmooth (29. Juni 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Auch die Abzeichenerstellung automatisch ?? Aber mal davon ab muß der Kerl echt ein fettes Budget haben um diese Späße durchzuziehen....


Man kann sich auch Skripte schreiben wenn man denen die im Umlauf sind nicht traut damit man via Browser also nicht im Steam Client direkt die Abzeichen herstellen lässt. Aber gegen den burschen bin ich noch recht "normal" mit meinem Steam Account. Meiner wird am 24. September 3 Jahre hat Level 43 und umfasst momentan 696 Spiele. Da sagen meine Real Life Freunde schon immer ich bin ein kranker Gaming Nerd. Denen werde ich heute mal diesen Artikel schicken.

Zu dem Geld was er investiert hat sage ich nur Keyshops und Steam Gifts. Kauft man zb in Sale Steam Gifts egal woher zählen die ebenfalls in die XPs rein bei den jeweiligen Levels. Um solche Sachen wie die Entdeckungslisten abzuklappern kann man sich abenfalls automatische Skripts installieren die das für einen machen obwohl man gar nicht am Pc sitzt. Also alles halb so wild das ist durchaus locker machbar mit einem normalen Real Life nebenbei. 

Edit: Ich hab grad in seinem Profil gesehen das er das Abzeichen für 12 Jahre Mitgliedschaft bei Steam hat. Also hatte er genug Zeit für das Steam Level auch wenn es das mit dem Steam Level nicht von Anfang an bei Steam gibt.


----------



## Weissbier242 (29. Juni 2016)

Ich hab Steam seit 7 Jahren und bin gerade mal Level 6 haha   Könnte aber auch daran liegen das ich nix auf Errungenschaften gebe und so Teilweise Spiele jenseits 100 Stunden habe und vielleicht 6 Erfolge


----------



## Spassbremse (29. Juni 2016)

Weissbier242 schrieb:


> Ich hab Steam seit 7 Jahren und bin gerade mal Level 6 haha   Könnte aber auch daran liegen das ich nix auf Errungenschaften gebe und so Teilweise Spiele jenseits 100 Stunden habe und vielleicht 6 Erfolge



Achievements haben keinen Einfluss auf den Steam-Level.

Der Steam-Level errechnet sich ausschließlich durch die Anzahl der Spiele im Account und die Anzahl der Abzeichen, welche man durch die Sammelkarten erhält.


----------



## Reyla (29. Juni 2016)

Er ist ja nun schon Level 1020 nach wenigen Stunden der Veröffentlichung des Berichtes und es steigt weiter an. Ich vermute da er auch seine Spielzeiten in seinem Profil hinterlegt hat und um die 13,500 Folower bei Steam hat. Das er eher ein Streamer und Privat Gamer ist, dies würde die Anzahl der Games und Spielstunden schon erklären.


----------



## Meisterhobbit (29. Juni 2016)

Wie heißt es so schön in der South Park-Folge "Make Love, Not Warcraft"?
Meine Herren, wir haben's hier mit jemandem zu tun, der... absolut kein richtiges Leben hat.


----------



## Worrel (29. Juni 2016)

Weissbier242 schrieb:


> ... Teilweise Spiele jenseits 100 Stunden habe und vielleicht 6 Erfolge


Erfolge solltest du mal probieren - das ist mitunter ganz spaßig, mal Abschnitte mit einer anderen Strategie zu kämpfen, mit geringeren Mitteln auszukommen oder in geheimen Räumen tiefer in die Geschichte einzudringen.

Natürlich gibt es auch jede Menge superbanale Erfolge wie Flaggen einsammeln in _Assassins Creed _& Co, 13,8 Milliarden Zobies abzumetzeln oder "Spielkäufer"


----------



## xNomAnorx (29. Juni 2016)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Edit: Ich hab grad in seinem Profil gesehen das er das Abzeichen für 12 Jahre Mitgliedschaft bei Steam hat. Also hatte er genug Zeit für das Steam Level auch wenn es das mit dem Steam Level nicht von Anfang an bei Steam gibt.



Das Level-System gibt es erst seit Frühling 2013 wenn ich mich recht entsinne. 
Ok es gibt wirklich einige Tricks mit denen er sich das Erstellen von Abzeichen, Karten sammeln etc. leichter machen kann damit es kein Riesenaufwand mehr ist, zumindest zeitlich gesehen. 
Aber trotzdem muss er noch extrem viel Geld reinstecken oder? Klar er kriegt drei Karten am Tag, für Spielekäufe noch ein paar Karten. Und er wird auch ein beträchtliches Guthaben anhäufen durch die Karten die er durcc Booster-Packs-Drops bekommt. Aber SummerSale-Level ~8700? Das sind ja mehrere tausend Euro. Und das bei jedem Sale plus die ganzen anderen Abzeichen, das sind auch nochmal ein paar hundert Euro pro Woche 

Der Typ der das zweithöchste Steam-Level der Welt hat, hat auch Bilder von seinem Gaming-System auf Steam hochgeladen. Da sieht man schon, dass es an Geld nicht mangelt  Alles irgendwelche Reichen 
Oder einfach Leute, die nicht wissen wie sie mit ihrem Geld umgehen sollten


----------



## nuuub (29. Juni 2016)

Mitglied seit 2003, 45 Spiele, lvl 10.

Verdammt... Ich bin ja ein richtiger nuuub...

Naja, dann muss ich mich jetzt mal richtig ins zeug legen um ihn einzuholen. ^^

Bis gerade eben wusste ich nicht einmal was notwendig ist damit man XP punkte bekommt. Wieder einmal etwas "wichtiges" und "lebensnotwendiges"  gelernt. ^^

Was den Typen angeht, 

Fuck Yeah! Glückwunsch! Du hast es geschafft! Hurra! usw usw usw ^^


----------



## MichaelG (29. Juni 2016)

Looser.


----------



## smutjesmooth (29. Juni 2016)

nuuub schrieb:


> Mitglied seit 2003, 45 Spiele, lvl 10.
> 
> Verdammt... Ich bin ja ein richtiger nuuub...
> 
> ...


Du bist doch nur neidisch das der das alles in seinem Leben erreicht hat in so kurzer Zeit.


----------



## nuuub (29. Juni 2016)

> Du bist doch nur neidisch das der das alles in seinem Leben erreicht hat in so kurzer Zeit.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Richtig 

Deswegen werde ich jetzt aus dem Fenster springen. Es sind zwar nur 1.5 Meter, aber hey! Es ist schließlich der Gedanke der zählt! ^^


----------



## knarfe1000 (30. Juni 2016)

Ich wusste gar nicht, dass es Steam-Levels gibt und habe jetzt mal nachgeschaut:

Bin seit HL 2 dabei und Level 12


----------



## StrukiTru (5. März 2018)

Welcher Vollpfosten hat denn diesen Beitrag geschrieben?
Steam Level bekommt man nur durch: Von Sammelkarten gecraftete Abzeichen (Abzeichen aus Spielen können maximal auf Level 5 gecraftet werden.
Abzeichen von Steam selbst, welche durch Sammelkarten gecraftet werden, haben kein Limit!
Abzeichen von Steam, die zu Events laufen können durch besondere Aktivitäten verliehen werden.
Durch das Besitzen von Spielen bekommt man auch Erfahrungspunkte (auch wenn nur sehr wenig).
Von Errungenschaften aus Spielen oder durch das simple Besitzen von Sammelkarten oder Gegenständen bekommt man 0 Erfahrungspunkte!

Nein, man bekommt nicht einfach Profilhintergründe!
Beim craften eines Abzeichens (Sammelkarten) bekommt man ein Profilhintergrund und ein Emoticon zum enstprechendem Spiel/Software zu welchem man sich das Abzeichen gecraftet hat. Auch von Steam gecraftete Abzeichen haben Profilhintergründe und Emoticons.

Schaut so aus als ob der Autor keine Ahnung von Steam hat und 80% der Kommentare ebenso wenig wissen! Amateure! ;-;


----------



## StrukiTru (5. März 2018)

*ps:*

Nach jeden 10. Level steigt die xp pro Level um 100.


----------



## Worrel (5. März 2018)

StrukiTru schrieb:


> Welcher Vollpfosten hat denn diesen Beitrag geschrieben?


Kann jeder: 1,75 Jahre zu spät kommen und nur rumstänkern.

Kann nicht jeder: Level 2 werden.


----------



## Neawoulf (5. März 2018)

Hat sich ja richtig gelohnt, sich extra hier anzumelden um einen fast zwei Jahre alten Artikel zu kritisieren und dabei auch noch den Autor zu beleidigen, was? Gibt kaum einen besseren Weg hier einen guten Ersteindruck zu machen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. März 2018)

Vielleicht meinte er ja auch sich selbst mit der Frage. Einsicht ist ja schließlich der erste Weg zur Besserung


----------



## Batze (6. März 2018)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Hat sich ja richtig gelohnt, sich extra hier anzumelden um einen fast zwei Jahre alten Artikel zu kritisieren und dabei auch noch den Autor zu beleidigen, was? Gibt kaum einen besseren Weg hier einen guten Ersteindruck zu machen.



Den werden wir hier wohl so schnell nicht wiedersehen, oder die Mods werden richtig was zu tuen bekommen. So ist mein Gefühl. 
Also ich bin ja schon manchmal Krass, aber nach 2 Posts so einen Eindruck, Oh Weh.


----------



## StrukiTru (10. März 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Den werden wir hier wohl so schnell nicht wiedersehen, oder die Mods werden richtig was zu tuen bekommen. So ist mein Gefühl.
> Also ich bin ja schon manchmal Krass, aber nach 2 Posts so einen Eindruck, Oh Weh.


Huch, ich halt euch mal auf dem Laufendem. Meine Beiträge *leben noch*. xD
Mein erster Eindruck ist mir relativ, wenigstens ich bin los was ich zu kritisieren hatte.


----------



## Spassbremse (11. März 2020)

StrukiTru schrieb:


> Huch, ich halt euch mal auf dem Laufendem. Meine Beiträge *leben noch*. xD
> Mein erster Eindruck ist mir relativ, wenigstens ich bin los was ich zu kritisieren hatte.



Zahlreiche Studien belegen ja eindrucksvoll, dass Kritik immer dann besonders wirkungsvoll ist, wenn man die Rezipienten möglichst grob beschimpft, beleidigt, anbrüllt, etc.


----------

